# New Chargriller Gravity Fed Grill



## chef jimmyj (Apr 14, 2021)

This New Gravity Fed from Chargriller looks pretty Sweet and at $599 looks like a solid built unit looking to give Masterbuilt some competition. ..JJ


----------



## mike243 (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks good from here


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 14, 2021)

One area to improve over Masterbuilt,  would be grease management.   A system that's easier to clean.   I line the grease tray and manifold on my 560 with foil, but its a job.    Just me, I don't like cooking with grease flareups,  that's not the kind of sear I'm looking for.   But many people like that and MB provides that.

And a heavier build would provide some peace of mind that its going to last longer than a few seasons.

What I don't get about gravity feeds, is the price difference between quality insulated units like Assassin,  etc and the MB units.    Chargriller seems to be showing that its not hard to build one of these.     Price jumps from $500 / $1,000  to $2,000/$3000  (   Old Country GF excluded ) .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks like it could be a great grill. You getting one JJ?

Warren


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 14, 2021)

One of three I am considering now (the other two being the Masterbuilt Gravity 800 and 1050).  Right now leaning towards the 1050, however will try to check both out in person this weekend if I can find display models.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 14, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks like it could be a great grill. You getting one JJ?
> 
> Warren



Not at this point. I would like a new smoker but there are other priorities right now.

There are only a handful of Videos but from what I can tell, the steel seems thicker than what Masterbuilt is using. Many part, inside and out, are enamel coated rather than painted. The Flame Manifold is one example. Whether the enamel coating holds up, remains to be seen. Looks solid...JJ


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 14, 2021)

Can't wait to see your write up on her under long smoke events like a brisket and a whole day of grilling.  I would like one of these, but with all of the confusion about the durability and feed issues, I just can't pull the trigger on one yet. 

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2021)

This seems to be the future of smoking. Great flavor without the hassle of tending a fire. Although I still like to sit by my Lang on a cool day & feed it & baste my ribs. To me that is a good day.
Al


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> This seems to be the future of smoking. Great flavor without the hassle of tending a fire. Although I still like to sit by my Lang on a cool day & feed it & baste my ribs. To me that is a good day.
> Al



I have a Masterbuilt GF .... and while convenient , its still charcoal/chunk and I would not trade it for my stick burner.    Its great in the winter when I don't want to spend the day on the patio with the stick burner.   And this GF burns pretty clean ,  as charcoal/chunk goes ,  but it ain't no stick burner.


----------



## Three B's (Apr 14, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> I have a Masterbuilt GF .... and while convenient , its still charcoal/chunk and I would not trade it for my stick burner.    Its great in the winter when I don't want to spend the day on the patio with the stick burner.   And this GF burns pretty clean ,  as charcoal/chunk goes ,  but it ain't no stick burner.




In your opinion why is your off set better?  Looking to replace my propane unit and GF is on the table.  I've gone away from off set because I don't want to babysit but I'm curious now.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 14, 2021)

Three B's said:


> In your opinion why is your off set better?  Looking to replace my propane unit and GF is on the table.  I've gone away from off set because I don't want to babysit but I'm curious now.



Wood smoke flavor.


----------



## Terry Bussenger (Apr 14, 2021)

I think you really need to identify what you want to accomplish, and then try to match up what will work best for your situation?

I agree with spending the time and tending to the smoker, that's why I won't buy a pellet smoker, I like to putz with the whole smoking event.  My WSM needs attention, I just bought the Masterbuilt  1050 and have done 1 grill so far but I really like it.

Offset wood smoker would be nice, but what I would get always seems pricey I guess.

Hope my input makes sense!


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> This seems to be the future of smoking. Great flavor without the hassle of tending a fire. Although I still like to sit by my Lang on a cool day & feed it & baste my ribs. To me that is a good day.
> Al



I'm envious of you guys that are retired and have got the time to do this.  I truly mean that - I am looking forward to that when the kids are older and I am at or close to retirement.  Until then, something more convenient means I will use it more.  I am about to purchase a Gravity 1050.  I feel a little bit like it's cheating, because even though my WSM doesn't need much maintenance, it seems they do need a lot more than the gravity fed.  But then I think - if I use it more and get more good food on the table, is that really cheating, or is that the point of it all?

Stick burner is in my future, but it's probably 15-20 years in the future.  



Terry Bussenger said:


> My WSM needs attention, I just bought the Masterbuilt  1050 and have done 1 grill so far but I really like it.



Curious if your WSM will see any use now that you have the 1050?  I have an 18" WSM and am most likely about to buy the 1050.  I predict my WSM will collect dust until Memorial Day, at which point my dad has asked to buy it from me (zero chance I take his money, but he'll surely get the smoker).


----------



## Chasdev (Apr 14, 2021)

Now if someone would just invent an auto feed stick burner...!
Of course it would have to come with a stick sizer appliance to regulate and normalize the amount of fuel it feeds itself.
How about a robotic wood splitter/cutter that works at the behest of the ECU to add the precise amount of wood at just the right time.
Until then, M/B560 for me.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 14, 2021)

I really like what I am seeing.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 14, 2021)

I looks like a nice unit and I agree with Al, it seems this is a new direction for smoking equipment.  I also like the horizontal layout vs a cabinet style.  I have "morphed" into a hybrid stick burner with a bed of coals.  For long smokes when I add a split I also add a couple coals....It just keeps the fire more consistent and super clean burning. 

I would like to build a GF to add to the collection with a PID and fan.....and seeing these new units really flames that desire....the sad thing is they would be way less money.  

I'm not retired and do find time to sit and tend the fire on a day off or nice weekend, but I do use the pellet ALOT as well for those other times.  Our Pellet is getting near the 12y old mark so hence the consideration for a GF build....


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 14, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> Now if someone would just invent an auto feed stick burner...!
> Of course it would have to come with a stick sizer appliance to regulate and normalize the amount of fuel it feeds itself.
> How about a robotic wood splitter/cutter that works at the behest of the ECU to add the precise amount of wood at just the right time.
> Until then, M/B560 for me.


*Danger Will Robinson!!!!* You got me thinking and searching the internet. I don't believe its out of the ability of any good metal worker to modify existing self-feed technology using lump charcoal. briquettes, and pellets. Enlarge the chute to accommodate a "standard" stick size, relocate the feed chute to the top or the read side of the fire box, let gravity take the wood into the fire box and use the technology already developed for self-feeding technology with lump charcoal. briquettes, and pellets to feed the box and maintain chamber temps. There are patents on self-feeding wood stoves using full logs as well as "survival" self feeding fire pits, apply them to the concept.


----------



## BenCarlson (Apr 14, 2021)

The auto fed offset is a neat idea to consider. The mechanical side, in my opinion, can no doubt be done.

The first thing I think of when I ponder this topic is about the wood itself. Unlike charcoal or pellets, one piece of wood from my stash is never identical to the next. Maybe it would work with kiln dried? But then again I don't burn kiln dried wood so I wouldn't know if that'd be viable or not. 

Interesting topic though. I guess I'll keep "putzing around"(as my wife would say) my offset until someone smarter figures it out!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Not at this point. I would like a new smoker but there are other priorities right now.
> 
> There are only a handful of Videos but from what I can tell, the steel seems thicker than what Masterbuilt is using. Many part, inside and out, are enamel coated rather than painted. The Flame Manifold is one example. Whether the enamel coating holds up, remains to be seen. Looks solid...JJ



I understand that but maybe if you are a good boy it could happen with that up coming birthday.     

Warren


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 15, 2021)

I have been studying the owners manual for this and it has given me lots of ideas on a new build......I really like the concept a lot!


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 15, 2021)

Chargriller tends to be better quality than Masterbuilt. Hopefully this one is similarly well made. Looks pretty similar to the Masterbuilt units in overall design.


----------



## DougE (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm still pretty well set on getting a pellet grill next, but these gravity fed charcoal outfits have really grabbed my attention. I even checked the local Lowes to see if they had one of these Chargrillers in stock, but nope. Maybe a good thing, cause it might have followed me home.


----------



## FishAndBeer (Apr 15, 2021)

douge said:


> I'm still pretty well set on getting a pellet grill next, but these gravity fed charcoal outfits have really grabbed my attention. I even checked the local Lowes to see if they had one of these Chargrillers in stock, but nope. Maybe a good thing, cause it might have followed me home.


Same here.. I have watched a couple videos of people having issues with temp spikes on these units.. They just kept climbing even with the fan off.. I want one bad but might hold off just a bit yet.


----------



## DougE (Apr 15, 2021)

FishAndBeer said:


> Same here.. I have watched a couple videos of people having issues with temp spikes on these units.. They just kept climbing even with the fan off.. I want one bad but might hold off just a bit yet.


One reviewer on Lowes website said his did that and the only way to get it to quit climbing was to shut the fan door. As interesting as these things are, I think standing back and watching for awhile is the best thing to do.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 15, 2021)

FishAndBeer said:


> Same here.. I have watched a couple videos of people having issues with temp spikes on these units.. They just kept climbing even with the fan off.. I want one bad but might hold off just a bit yet.



I watched the videos with the climbing temp. There was another guy that talked about climbing temp and the Fix was a Flap/Damper over the fan that closes off the fresh air when the fan is not running. If the Flap sticks open....Continuous fresh air feeds the fire and the temp rises out of control.
I sent the guy, having trouble, the link and described what to look for.

Waiting until all the Bugs are worked out is a solid plan...JJ


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 16, 2021)

I've had not problems with temp spikes in the MB 1050. Stays pretty true to desired settings.
No problems at all with my unit and it's in use at least 4 times a week since Jan


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Three B's said:


> In your opinion why is your off set better?  Looking to replace my propane unit and GF is on the table.  I've gone away from off set because I don't want to babysit but I'm curious now.





Smokin Okie said:


> Wood smoke flavor.


I have a MB 560 and believe me (and I'm sure others here) Wood smoke flavor is not a problem.  If i want low to medium smoke, I layer charcoal/wood chunks.  If I want a heavier smoke I center my split in the chute and surround it with Charcoal.  That's all the wood smoke you can handle throughout the cook. My regret to buying the 560 was that I didn't wait for the 1050 to come out.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 16, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> I have a MB 560 and believe me (and I'm sure others here) Wood smoke flavor is not a problem.  If i want low to medium smoke, I layer charcoal/wood chunks.  If I want a heavier smoke I center my split in the chute and surround it with Charcoal.  That's all the wood smoke you can handle throughout the cook. My regret to buying the 560 was that I didn't wait for the 1050 to come out.



Each to their own.    I was asked.   I answered.

In my opinion, and for the flavor I enjoy in barbecue,  charcoal/chunk does not have the flavor of a stick burner.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2021)

Cool !!
Looks Great !!
Thanks for posting, Jimmy!!

Bear


----------



## Terry Bussenger (Apr 19, 2021)

So far I have done 5 grills, from steaks to burgers to some veggies.  I have not smoked anything yet, but chompin at the bit to do so!!!  So far zero issues with flare ups and ignition!  Holds temperature within 2-4 degrees.


----------



## Three B's (Apr 19, 2021)

One of the major complaints with the MB units is the poor wifi connectivity and many seem to have bought a Fire Board for better reliability.   How is it with the 980 units?


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 19, 2021)

Maybe I'm one of the lucky few but no problems with conectivity on my MB 1050. I always connect but prefer to use a remote thermo


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 24, 2021)

Tom Horsman got his hands on a Char-Griller,  there's some features I like better than my MB 560.    Grease system and manifold look easier to clean,  removing the hopper liner, are just two.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> Tom Horsman got his hands on a Char-Griller,  there's some features I like better than my MB 560.    Grease system and manifold look easier to clean,  removing the hopper liner, are just two.



I love my MB560 But I have to say I'm diggin this GF grill.  If this was out 2 years ago I would probably be owning it instead of 560.  Time will tell


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2021)

I think MB has nicer Grates, but Hands Down, the removable, triple wall Fire Brick, chute with easily replaceable components, blows MB's doors off. Add Char Griller's heavy porcelain coated Manifold and Heat Diffuser and Covered Adjustable Exhaust, then this looks like they are going to force MB to step up their game. MB will need to make all the Mods people are having to buy/add, permanent improvements. I think Char Griller is gonna take a nice bite out of MB' s bottom line...JJ


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 25, 2021)

I like being able to close the exhaust.    On my MB 560, if I have a grease fire ,  I can't snuff it out by closing up the smoker.   I've gotta find a magnetic strip to put over the exhaust,  been on my list of things to do that I never get around to.

The exhaust is not as large as on my MB 560 and this CharGriller is a bigger cooker.    Horsman liked that it was covered.   I really don't like being able to look into the back of my 560 and see the meat.   I doubt it hurts anything, but it just doesn't seem right to me.    And I always try to position the 560 so that the wind is blowing into the front of the cooker.

Horsman said CharGriller has beat MB to the punch on some of the improvements,  I gotta agree.    I'd like to find one in a store and see for myself how easy it is to get that manifold out.    

I find myself not using the MB cause I've got the grease tray and manifold lined with foil and want to save it for longer cooks.  I try to hold down the grease build up.


----------



## Three B's (Apr 26, 2021)

980 is being delivered Thursday!


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 26, 2021)

To my thinking,  and just judging from what I've seen from my MB 560 ,   the best possible feature of a gravity feed is the clean smoke.       This MB is great at that.     I rolled thin blue smoke for four hours yesterday.   At no point in the smoke did I get white billowy smoke.    The smoke appears to be no different than I get from stick burner when I'm running a clean fire.  My patio had the great aroma of pecan,  just like it does when I've got the stick burner fired up.

CharGriller has to match that.   They probably will.    After seeing what this MB can do,  my interest in the higher priced GF's like Assasin, Southern Q , et al ....... even the Old Country GF,  has gone way up.   IDK how these things produce smoke that's different from other charcoal/chunk smokers , but they do.

I don't care about apps.   The " set and forget " feature of these GF's is really nice.   But for me, its all about the smoke.

BTW,  Horsman made another vid on the CG


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 26, 2021)

Good videos, very informative.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Real nice video


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 27, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> IDK how these things produce smoke that's different from other charcoal/chunk smokers , but they do.



Similar to the KBQ C-60 they should burn pretty hot and thus quite clean. Between the forced air and the firebox liner trapping heat a lot of volatile organic compounds are going to be completely burned.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 28, 2021)

Another vid from Horsman,  but this one has me confused.   He's getting a lot of smoke.   But he does not say if he put wood in the hopper.    He swears by B&B Oak charcoal,  but does not say that's what he's using.    I don't like seeing that much smoke from just charcoal.

EDIT -- just read in the comments he says he added wood to the hopper


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Apr 30, 2021)

I Like the better quality of the Char-Griller, but I REALLY wish it was available with a Rotisserie like the MB.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 30, 2021)

I agree. My small issue with it...Its only available in BLUE from Lowe's but MENARD'S carries the Sweet looking RED ones!!!! Not Fair....JJ


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 1, 2021)

Horsman makes his choice between MB and CharGriller ............  I would tell ya what he chose, but why ruin the suspense   ......


----------



## PPG1 (May 1, 2021)

Side by Side it's hard dispute it.  And i so loved my MB560.  Now I feel like i'm going to have to have an affair with Char-Griller.  Now when I cook on the MB I'll find any reason to start a fight with it.  I just have to convince my wife that I need the C-G.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 1, 2021)

I have been talking to Tom since he got the CG. I left a comment as well...JJ


----------



## whistlepig (May 1, 2021)

Some nice reviews on the Chargriller Gravity from those that don't have one.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 1, 2021)

I don't have a Ferrari but I can talk about how much better built it is than a Yugo...JJ


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 3, 2021)

Interesting that CharGriller put the fan on the outside of the hopper,  so the air would blow across the firebox and into the cook chamber.

MB has been the fan on inside of hopper,  pointed in more upward angle.    Air flow goes up and then back into the cook chamber.

The Chargriller ,  being a longer cook chamber,  may need that extra push to get the air through the manifold.   And then they put a heat defector/grease drain on top of the manifold.     That's a lot of air restriction.

But this guy did an impressive biscuit test with the Chargriller.   The biscuit test I ran on the MB 560 was not this even.


----------



## mcokevin (May 3, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> But this guy did an impressive biscuit test with the Chargriller.   The biscuit test I ran on the MB 560 was not this even.


Curious if you have purchased the mod pack from LSS for your 560?  I am noticing temp differences of 15-20 degrees within my 1050, with the higher temps being observed closer to the firebox.  The temps are consistent so I can deal with it if I need to, but I'd like to even it out.  Wondering if the mod pack (specifically the water bowl) help with this at all.


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 3, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Curious if you have purchased the mod pack from LSS for your 560?  I am noticing temp differences of 15-20 degrees within my 1050, with the higher temps being observed closer to the firebox.  The temps are consistent so I can deal with it if I need to, but I'd like to even it out.  Wondering if the mod pack (specifically the water bowl) help with this at all.



No, the only mod I've bought is a new middle grate by Joes Grill Grates.

Temps don't tell the whole story.   Do a biscuit test.    

On my 560, the hottest part of the lower grate was just to the left of center.    I posted pics of my biscuit tests in the MB thread, I did them back in January.


----------



## Three B's (May 5, 2021)

I never knew about the biscuit test so I'll give that a shot next.   I have only done the burn off and two seasonings so far on the 980 but temps seem to hold really well.  I am also using a power pack from Amazon that is getting mixed reviews.  So far so good for me.


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 5, 2021)

Three B's said:


> I never knew about the biscuit test so I'll give that a shot next.   I have only done the burn off and two seasonings so far on the 980 but temps seem to hold really well.  I am also using a power pack from Amazon that is getting mixed reviews.  So far so good for me.



That last vid I posted,  about four posts up, has a biscuit test on a 980 .

Biscuit test is better than temps.    It tells how food cooks,  which would include convection.    Temps alone don't take convection into account.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 5, 2021)

How much charcoal are these using at say 250 degrees (lbs per hour)?


----------



## RCAlan (Jul 16, 2021)

Wow.. I just bought a CharGriller 980 on Monday. After doing much reading and research and comparing it to the Masterbuilt 800 and 1050, I pulled the trigger and bought the CG 980. I already have a very much modified PB Austin XL, but I wanted to add a new weapon to my bbqing arsenal. After doing 2 quick mods.. One was adding Stainless Steel plates to the fire bricks in the charcoal hopper for more durability and also installing a more heavy duty Smoker gasket to the charcoal hopper lid and the ash bin door. I did my initial burn-in this evening. In some ways they are similar to pellet grills, in their Set it and Forget ease and the requirement of keeping the Smoker clean.. but in a lot of ways, they are 100% better IMHO…. Set the temp to 250* and in seconds, it’s there… 350* degrees, moments later, it’s there… and guess what else is there?? Smoke. Not billowing TWS, but a nice Flow of Thin blue/white charcoal and hardwood smoke. I did notice that the grill will temp much hotter on the right side, next to the charcoal hopper… but placing a water pan on that side will solve that problem and help evening out the temps from left to right. Temp swings…. Go from 250* degrees to 350*, and it’ll over shoot to 370* degrees and then settle on down to 350* and stay there within 5* degrees plus or minus. I timed mines for about an hour at 350* and the temp didn’t budge. I see a few things that they cut corners on.. The power/electrical cord could have and should have been more durable and rugged. Also, the cart wheels could have been more rugged and durable as well. Just my observation. Overall, I like it a lot. If the CG 980 was available 3-4 years ago, I would have bought it in a heartbeat over any pellet grill. That just me… The ease of Set it and Forget it bbqing , with the added benefit of charcoal and hardwood smoke. These new GF grills are going to be the next big thing in bbqing. I paid $500.00 for mine, brand new.  That’s for another thread…  I plan on doing my first cook on it either Sunday or Monday. I’ll be taking notes as I go along. I’ll post back how it turns out and also how it compares to my modified Pellet Pro Austin XL…
__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Jul 18, 2021)

Just a quick update..  I’m going to do my first cook on the CG 980 tomorrow.  To much stuff going on today….  Here’s a couple of pics of the Mods I’ve done so far.. 
 1.  Stainless steel plates on the Fire Bricks in the Charcoal Hopper.












The Smoker Gasket on the Hopper lid.  







And a lid thermometer 






I had one laying around, so I threw it on…   Also, from what I’ve been reading, the hopper lid switch and the ash bin switch can sometimes overtime get full of ash, grease and smoke… and they won’t register with the controller.  A good maintenance is to keep them clean and spray them from time to time with some Electrical Cleaner.






I’m in no way a Pro with this grill yet..  lol.  Just wanted to pass on some helpful tips.  

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Jul 19, 2021)

Sorry, this is going to be long one..
My observation after my first cook on the CG 980.  I didn’t have a lot of time, so I did a quicker cook then usual.  I did 1 Rack of Spare Ribs,  1 Baby back rack and a Tri tip.  The Baby back  and the Spare ribs put a Big Happy Smile on my face and so did the Tri tip!!  The Smoke in this grill was everywhere in a good way.  I put wood chunks in the Charcoal Hopper and the ash bin.  Just trying to figure this grill out.  This grill gives you the option to add wood to the ash bin, but if you add to much wood to the ash bin and once the wood in the ash bin ignites, it’s going to burn and give off a good dose of TWS which is really what you don’t want.  On my next cook, I’ll use less wood in the ash bin and focus it more in the charcoal hopper.  I started my grill against what Char-Griller recommends.  I used a chimney starter and added charcoal briquettes and 4 hickory hardwood chunks.  I wanted the Charcoal and the wood chunks to have complete ignition and be producing TBS and not TWS to season the proteins being bbq’d at the start.  I think I’ll continue to start the CG 980 that way in the future as well.  FYI.  On a side note and I took a lot of them. lol  As for using water pans…. Unless your grills temp is all over the place, a water pan is not necessary.  A water pan can actually impede your grill from coming up to its actually set temp.  One of the nice things about this grill compared to my pellet grill, is that I can raise the temp up, to speed things along and never have to worry about the lack of smoke.  My Pellet Pro Austin XL produced good smoke when I used the smoke basket and SD Smoke Generator as well , it just requires a lot more work compared to the CG 980.  Also, even though my pellet grill has a PID Controller, it doesn’t have WiFi or Bluetooth, which required it to be watched and monitored a lot more.  ie…  More work.  The CG 980’s is not perfect, but the App does work and it’s range with both the WiFi and Bluetooth connected is about the radius of my house.  So, even though I can’t go to work and turn my grill on and monitor it miles away from my home , at least it’s convenient enough to work around the house or while chatting with the neighbors next door.   Now comparing the CG 980 GF to my Pellet Pro Austin XL as for smoke production…  When using both a Smoke Basket and the SD Smoke Generator, the Austin XL can put out some good quality hardwood smoke, but ideally at super low grill temps because of the auger fan and by its general design.   This CG 980 GF can put out  some serious charcoal and hardwood smoke from 200* degrees on up to over 350* degrees.  With a few more cooks under my belt, hopefully I’ll have the wood chunk ratio figured out to my liking.  Overall though, I really like this grill.  It’s great for low and slow smoking, it’s temp control compared to my pellet grill is much better and being able to make adjustments via the app, makes bbqing that much more simpler.  The one thing I like more from my pellet grill is its Open flame for grilling and searing more so then just being able to set my CG 980 to 700* degrees.  I’ll be using both smokers, but my first line of defense is now my CG 980 GF.  This thing is worth more then the asking price and I’m happy that I purchased it.   Any Pellet Grill buyers on the fence, should definitely give the CG 980 a good long look…  Especially if true Hardwood and Charcoal smoke is important to you.  Just my honest opinion.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 20, 2021)

Glad you are liking the GF!  I have taken to putting a hickory split in the charcoal hopper of my Masterbuilt 1050 vertically.  Great consistent smoke any time I'm running.  Great on burgers too.


----------



## RCAlan (Jul 21, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Glad you are liking the GF!  I have taken to putting a hickory split in the charcoal hopper of my Masterbuilt 1050 vertically.  Great consistent smoke any time I'm running.  Great on burgers too.



Thanks for the tip about using a wood spilt in the charcoal hopper.  I may give that a shot on one of my future cooks..    I just had an idea… For those CG 980 owners that are concerned with the rubber flap burning when adding wood to the ash bin, you can always use a smoke tube in the ash bin and load it up with a mixture of wood chips and pellets.  You’ll get at least 3 plus hours of smoke and not have to worry about the flame going out since the smoke tube is being placed in the ash bin.  That’s in addition to adding a few hardwood chunks to the charcoal hopper to start a cook..  ie.  Equals less time working and more time relaxing while bbqing.  .02

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Aug 1, 2021)

While waiting for a Jack center pin to USB cord to arrive too power my CG 980 via a 20,000 mAh battery, I gave my CG 980 a face lift…






FYI…  Anyone considering buying a CG 980 GF, Lowe’s Hardware stores has them marked down to $540.00 clearance price.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Aug 13, 2021)

Just an update…   For anyone that wants a little more freedom and range by not having to deal with extension cords on their CG 980’s, There’s a few options to consider.  I already have a few Ryobi battery operated yard tools at the house, so I just purchased their 40v Power Source 300 Watt Battery Inverter to connect to my grill.  The Inverter looks like this…






It’s able to connect directly to the 120v outlet that the CG 980 has with no problems.  I happen to have one of Ryobi’s larger 40V Lithium-Ion 6.0 Ah High Capacity Battery, so I expect to be able to get at least 8-10 hours of run time from it..  I still have to give it a long cook test run to verify.  The only down side I see for others would be the cost of the batteries..  They ain’t cheap.  Your other option and it’s much cheaper in cost would be is to purchase a 20,000 mAh battery power bank and a USB 5v to 12v inverter cable.  Total cost was $45.00 dollars.  I tried hooking up the 20,000 mAh power bank to the grill first using just a Jack center pin to USB cable cord and I received an ErU error msg.  I then tried the 5v to 12v inverter cable and the grill fired up perfectly.  How much run time with the 20,000 mAh power bank?  Not sure, but I’m guessing over 8 hours as well.
The 5v to 12v inverter  cable looks like this…





I hope the info helps any one considering their options and happy Low and Slow Smoking.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## bill1 (Aug 14, 2021)

Nice idea on the power pack, esp if you're already using those batteries for other tools.  
My pellet machine replaced my gas grill on a side concrete pad and I'm finding it tiresome to run an extension cord each time.   Don't want to cut a slab to bring _underground _power and Code says overhead needs to be 9.5' up (I think?) which will be ugly, so this is a nice option to consider. My igniter hot finger is pushing the 300W but it's not on for long.


----------



## RCAlan (Aug 14, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Nice idea on the power pack, esp if you're already using those batteries for other tools.
> My pellet machine replaced my gas grill on a side concrete pad and I'm finding it tiresome to run an extension cord each time.   Don't want to cut a slab to bring _underground _power and Code says overhead needs to be 9.5' up (I think?) which will be ugly, so this is a nice option to consider. My igniter hot finger is pushing the 300W but it's not on for long.



Give it a shot….  The Controller draws very little power from the battery.  The only problem you may run into with your pellet grill is the start up with the igniter.  I think Pit Boss recommends doing the manual startup procedures if a battery is going to be used.  With these new Gravity Feed Smokers, the only main power draw is the fan that feeds the charcoals..  Which is a much less power requirement then what is required from a Pellet Smoker.  If you have the resources, then give it a shot  and post back how everything works out with the battery setup and your pellet grill.  Good luck.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## bill1 (Aug 15, 2021)

They all have a way to manual start, but it's easier to run an extension cord than messing with that!  
The Ryobi approach is great if you already have their 40V batteries but I bought into the 19V Craftsman NiCads years ago and am too stubborn to change.  I got about every tool they made around that system but an AC inverter was not one of them.  
I think my best bet will be to use my electric bike battery (four 12V PbA scooter batteries) with a $25 car inverter.


----------



## RCAlan (Aug 16, 2021)

bill1 said:


> They all have a way to manual start, but it's easier to run an extension cord than messing with that!
> The Ryobi approach is great if you already have their 40V batteries but I bought into the 19V Craftsman NiCads years ago and am too stubborn to change.  I got about every tool they made around that system but an AC inverter was not one of them.
> I think my best bet will be to use my electric bike battery (four 12V PbA scooter batteries) with a $25 car inverter.



Good luck…  Here’s a good posting to checkout as well..








						Portable Power Options for Pellet Grills [2021 Update]
					

We detail solutions for powering portable pellet grills for tailgating and camping. We look at batteries, solar charging, and power needs for pellet grills.




					pelletgrillreviews.com
				




__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## O C (Aug 16, 2021)

Good shout about using the inverter. I have several EGO power tools including the inverter and their batteries. I've used the inverter once so far, mostly just to be sure I could grill in a power outage. Worked great. Where my grill is currently the extension cord is not an issue.


----------



## lunatics (Aug 18, 2021)

How happy are people with these types of smokers? Do they only use charcoal for the what and smoke or do you also add wood chips/chunks in as well for different flavors?


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 13, 2021)

stockbull said:


> With 5V _and_ 500mA available on version _USB_ 1.0 _and_ 2.0, _and_ 900mA on _USB_ 3.0, the _USB_ can charge a small single-cell Li-ion pack.
> Regards: Stock Bull



Quote from post #62

Your other option and it’s much cheaper in cost would be is to purchase a 20,000 mAh battery power bank and a USB 5v to 12v inverter cable. Total cost was $45.00 dollars.  I tried hooking up the 20,000 mAh power bank to the grill first using just a Jack center pin to USB cable cord and I received an “ErU”, error msg on the Smokers controller screen.  I then tried the 5v to 12v inverter cable and the grill fired up “perfectly”.  How much run time with the 20,000 mAh power bank? Not sure, but I’m guessing over 8 hours as well.
The 5v to 12v inverter cable looks like this…






The total cost of the 20,000 mAh battery and the 5v to 12v inverter cable was $45.00…  Could I have used a smaller 5000 or 10,000 mAh battery instead and saved a few dollars?  Sure, but I wouldn’t get the same run time as I would get with a 20,000 mAh battery. 

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 20, 2022)

RCAlan said:


> Just an update…   For anyone that wants a little more freedom and range by not having to deal with extension cords on their CG 980’s, There’s a few options to consider.  I already have a few Ryobi battery operated yard tools at the house, so I just purchased their 40v Power Source 300 Watt Battery Inverter to connect to my grill.  The Inverter looks like this…
> View attachment 507560
> 
> 
> ...


So I decided to give the power pack a try and the 1st cook went great. CSR, chicken drums and thighs, poppers Serranos and jalapeños getting some smoke for a batch of salsa. Ran for about 5 hours if I do recall and there is still plenty of charge left in the battery. Cool.
I got the battery and cable on Amazon for around the same price, $45.00.
Thank you for the suggestion. Good job.
Hah, you can see the now non essential extension cord underneath.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 20, 2022)

hooked on smoke said:


> So I decided to give the power pack a try and the 1st cook went great. CSR, chicken drums and thighs, poppers Serranos and jalapeños getting some smoke for a batch of salsa. Ran for about 5 hours if I do recall and there is still plenty of charge left in the battery. Cool.
> I got the battery and cable on Amazon for around the same price, $45.00.
> Thank you for the suggestion. Good job.
> Hah, you can see the now non essential extension cord underneath.



Great posting, Hooked on Smoke!!   I always try to post and give helpful information that I know actually works from trial and error.  From using a Smoke Basket and the SD Magnum P.I.G. for Pellet Grill Owners seeking greater smoke production and a better smoker flavor profile from their pellet grills….  And for GF Smoker Owners, the ability to run our smokers with portable batteries and battery power banks.  I got the idea, from another poster on a different website last year that was using a power bank on his CG 980.  I got a ErU error message when I first tried using the power bank.  I then figured out that a 5v to 12v inverter cable was required to get the power bank to work with the CG 980’s Controller.  A similar question came up about power banks and pellet grills a while ago…  The igniter and the auger motor requires to much of a power draw at start up for the portable power bank to be effective.  But hey, all things are possible if you try hard enough..  .02

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 20, 2022)

Here is what I bought off of Amazon. Not knowing what the heck I was buying it worked out pretty well.
By the way does the increase from 20000 whatever to the 280000 whatever, mean anything? I am definitely clueless but always am interested in learning something new.

Thanks again.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 21, 2022)

hooked on smoke said:


> So I decided to give the power pack a try and the 1st cook went great. CSR, chicken drums and thighs, poppers Serranos and jalapeños getting some smoke for a batch of salsa. Ran for about 5 hours if I do recall and there is still plenty of charge left in the battery. Cool.
> I got the battery and cable on Amazon for around the same price, $45.00.
> Thank you for the suggestion. Good job.
> Hah, you can see the now non essential extension cord underneath.



Nice work especially for $45.  I added an outlet right next to where I run the smoker and I think the materials cost almost that, and the battery solution is zero pain in the ass!


hooked on smoke said:


> By the way does the increase from 20000 whatever to the 280000 whatever, mean anything? I am definitely clueless but always am interested in learning something new.


mAh = milli amp-hours.  It is essentially the measure of a battery's power storage capacity.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 21, 2022)

hooked on smoke said:


> Here is what I bought off of Amazon. Not knowing what the heck I was buying it worked out pretty well.
> By the way does the increase from 20000 whatever to the 280000 whatever, mean anything? I am definitely clueless but always am interested in learning something new.
> 
> Thanks again.



What’s the difference in performance between a 25,000 mAh power bank and a 20,000 mAh power bank?  Example..:  A 25000mAh High Capacity power bank can charge your smartphone phones 8-10 times or a tablets 3-4 times for an average of 9 days of usage per charge…  A 20000mAh power bank can “theoretically” charge a smartphone from 1-100% 6.9 times (20000 / 2915 = 6.9 times per charge.  Ref: https://blog.easyacc.com/2016/02/03...-20000mah-power-bank-fully-charge-your-phone/
So the greater/higher the mAh number, the more power you’ll have.  The power draw from a CharGriller 980 GF or a Masterbuilt GF Smokers Controller and Ash Bin Fan is much less then what’s required from a Pellet Grill with it’s Auger Motor, Controller, Auger Fan and Igniter requirements.  I still haven’t tested how long a fully charged 20,000 mAh power bank will last during a bbq cook, but I’m confident that it’ll last more then 8 hours and 25,000 should last more then 10 hours.  If the set temp is running at 350* degrees or higher, the GF Smokers fan is also kicking in higher and running more constantly, which equals a greater power draw and a little less run time.  Run the GF Smoker at 250*-275* degrees and the smoker should just hum along with a much less power draw from the power bank, which equals a longer run time.  Low and Slow bbqing will give you a better power usage from the power bank then high temp grilling will.  02.  Good luck.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 21, 2022)

RCAlan said:


> What’s the difference in performance between a 25,000 mAh power bank and a 20,000 mAh power bank?  Example..:  A 25000mAh High Capacity power bank can charge your smartphone phones 8-10 times or a tablets 3-4 times for an average of 9 days of usage per charge…  A 20000mAh power bank can “theoretically” charge a smartphone from 1-100% 6.9 times (20000 / 2915 = 6.9 times per charge.  Ref: https://blog.easyacc.com/2016/02/03...-20000mah-power-bank-fully-charge-your-phone/
> So the greater/higher the mAh number, the more power you’ll have.  The power draw from a CharGriller 980 GF or a Masterbuilt GF Smokers Controller and Ash Bin Fan is much less then what’s required from a Pellet Grill with it’s Auger Motor, Controller, Auger Fan and Igniter requirements.  I still haven’t tested how long a fully charged 20,000 mAh power bank will last during a bbq cook, but I’m confident that it’ll last more then 8 hours and 25,000 should last more then 10 hours.  If the set temp is running at 350* degrees or higher, the GF Smokers fan is also kicking in higher and running more constantly, which equals a greater power draw and a little less run time.  Run the GF Smoker at 250*-275* degrees and the smoker should just hum along with a much less power draw from the power bank, which equals a longer run time.  Low and Slow bbqing will give you a better power usage from the power bank then high temp grilling will.  02.  Good luck.
> 
> __________________
> Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi



Great explanation. Thank you. I will keep ya'll informed as I move along. I am curious to see just how long this baby will last per charge.
Best regards.


----------



## bill1 (Jan 27, 2022)

just remember power = current times _VOLTAGE_.  Since it's energy we want, or power times time, it's the amp-hours or mAh _multiplied _by voltage.  Power tool powerpacks range typically from 6V to 60V. So 5 amp-hour at 60V is still 5x the energy of 10Ah at 6V.  

For portability, it's the watt-hours per volume or weight that is what we seek.  The revolution from NiCad to Li-ion was not in amp-hours per cubic inch or per pound, because both cell types are pretty comparable in that regard, it's the fact that NiCad is only 1.5V per basic cell and Li-ion is ~4.   It's the voltage difference that's led to the Li-ion revolution, not so much a difference in Ah-per-pound or available charge density.


----------



## G8trwood (Mar 24, 2022)

RCAlan said:


> Sorry, this is going to be long one..
> My observation after my first cook on the CG 980.  I didn’t have a lot of time, so I did a quicker cook then usual.  I did 1 Rack of Spare Ribs,  1 Baby back rack and a Tri tip.  The Baby back  and the Spare ribs put a Big Happy Smile on my face and so did the Tri tip!!  The Smoke in this grill was everywhere in a good way.  I put wood chunks in the Charcoal Hopper and the ash bin.  Just trying to figure this grill out.  This grill gives you the option to add wood to the ash bin, but if you add to much wood to the ash bin and once the wood in the ash bin ignites, it’s going to burn and give off a good dose of TWS which is really what you don’t want.  On my next cook, I’ll use less wood in the ash bin and focus it more in the charcoal hopper.  I started my grill against what Char-Griller recommends.  I used a chimney starter and added charcoal briquettes and 4 hickory hardwood chunks.  I wanted the Charcoal and the wood chunks to have complete ignition and be producing TBS and not TWS to season the proteins being bbq’d at the start.  I think I’ll continue to start the CG 980 that way in the future as well.  FYI.  On a side note and I took a lot of them. lol  As for using water pans…. Unless your grills temp is all over the place, a water pan is not necessary.  A water pan can actually impede your grill from coming up to its actually set temp.  One of the nice things about this grill compared to my pellet grill, is that I can raise the temp up, to speed things along and never have to worry about the lack of smoke.  My Pellet Pro Austin XL produced good smoke when I used the smoke basket and SD Smoke Generator as well , it just requires a lot more work compared to the CG 980.  Also, even though my pellet grill has a PID Controller, it doesn’t have WiFi or Bluetooth, which required it to be watched and monitored a lot more.  ie…  More work.  The CG 980’s is not perfect, but the App does work and it’s range with both the WiFi and Bluetooth connected is about the radius of my house.  So, even though I can’t go to work and turn my grill on and monitor it miles away from my home , at least it’s convenient enough to work around the house or while chatting with the neighbors next door.   Now comparing the CG 980 GF to my Pellet Pro Austin XL as for smoke production…  When using both a Smoke Basket and the SD Smoke Generator, the Austin XL can put out some good quality hardwood smoke, but ideally at super low grill temps because of the auger fan and by its general design.   This CG 980 GF can put out  some serious charcoal and hardwood smoke from 200* degrees on up to over 350* degrees.  With a few more cooks under my belt, hopefully I’ll have the wood chunk ratio figured out to my liking.  Overall though, I really like this grill.  It’s great for low and slow smoking, it’s temp control compared to my pellet grill is much better and being able to make adjustments via the app, makes bbqing that much more simpler.  The one thing I like more from my pellet grill is its Open flame for grilling and searing more so then just being able to set my CG 980 to 700* degrees.  I’ll be using both smokers, but my first line of defense is now my CG 980 GF.  This thing is worth more then the asking price and I’m happy that I purchased it.   Any Pellet Grill buyers on the fence, should definitely give the CG 980 a good long look…  Especially if true Hardwood and Charcoal smoke is important to you.  Just my honest opinion.
> 
> __________________
> Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi



About to order from Lowes and checking on the long term status first. After voiding the warranty of my pellet grill a dozen ways, looking for something reliable that just works.  I laugh a bit reading your old pellet grill stuff, my path also.


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 24, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> About to order from Lowes and checking on the long term status first. After voiding the warranty of my pellet grill a dozen ways, looking for something reliable that just works.  I laugh a bit reading your old pellet grill stuff, my path also.


Over all, my experience with the CG 980 has been very good.  Every bbqing equipment has its pros and cons.  FYI.  The Gravity Feed units will go through a good share of charcoal…  That’s there main fuel source.  If you can deal with that, then the rest of the Gravity Feed experience will be very enjoyable.  Here’s a few tips  that’ll make it even easier.  It’s going to be long, but very helpful…

Get into a habit of keeping your GF Smoker clean.  Like a Pellet Grills main enemy is excessive pellet dust, excessive grease and ash buildup is a Gravity Feed units worse enemy as well.
Dump the ash bin basket after every bbq and Shop Vac any remaining charcoal ash as well.  If you’re going to grill or sear anything, get into a habit of dumping the ash bin basket prior to doing so.  One of the quarks with the CG 980 Is there’s a rubber flap that’s near the ash bin fan that can be damaged if a burning flame is near it and the flame is to intense.  I haven’t had any problems with mine yet, but when I do add wood chunks to the ash bin basket, I place only 2 or 3 small chunks in it and I place them on the opposite side, away from the ash bin fan flap.  Another option to help avoid damaging the rubber fan flap and I’m sure you have one is to use a pellet smoke tube.  Fill it 50/50 with hardwood chips and pellets.  Light it the same way that you would when using a pellet grill and once it’s smoking really good, place it in the ash bin basket away from the rubber flap and you’ll get 2-3 hours of continuous smoke, without having to babysit feeding the ash bin more wood chunks.  If you want the smoke to be even more intense, use 2 smoke tubes.  My Smoke tubes are adjustable in length to ensure a proper fit in the ash bin basket.  lol, I know many will say..  What the??  A Smoke tube in a Gravity Feed Smoker..  lol,  It works very well and it’s just another option to have when bbqing on the CG 980 that will help protect the ash bin fan flap.  Give it a shot..
You can also add hardwood chunks and or a small hardwood split to the charcoal hopper to intensify the smoke production.  Only a few chunks are necessary and adding to much will cause a smoldering fire that’s never good while bbqing.
The CG 980 has contact switches on the charcoal hopper lid and the ash bin door that communicates with the PID Controller.  It’s important to protect them and keep them clean.  Cover them with a piece of aluminum foil to help keep the smoke, grease and cooking debris out of the switches.  Also, after every other bbq, get into a habit of cleaning them with a quick shot of Electrical Contact Cleaner Spray.  Takes all of few seconds and you’ll never have a Contact Switch issue with your CG 980.
CharGriller recommends using a fire starter to get the charcoals burning.  I don’t.  I use a chimney starter and load it up with charcoal briquettes and a few hardwood chunks.  I want complete ignition of the coals and hardwood chunks prior to dumping them into the charcoal hopper.  I dump 2 loads of chimney lit charcoal into the charcoal hopper and then I top off the rest with unlit charcoal briquettes and a few hardwood chunks mixed in.  Also, doing it this way saves so much time and my CG 980 is ready to be set too its bbqing temp in about 5-6 minutes.  If you’re going to be using lump charcoal, make sure the coals are as uniform in shape and size a possible to improve the gravity flow downward in the charcoal hopper.
I did install Stainless Steel plates to cover the Fire Bricks in the charcoal hopper for added protection and durability.  See thread posting #57.  It this necessary?  No, but I did it anyway.  I hope the tips and info helps you to get off too a great start with your new CG 980 GF.  Funny, since you’ve already dealt with the pros and cons of pellet smokers, once you’ve gotten the CG 980 set up right, you’re going to say Wow…. Good luck.
__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## G8trwood (Mar 24, 2022)

Thank you for the detailed update.

I have, but have never liked smoke tubes. I am hoping I can add a split to the hopper with the briquettes and get good smoke flavor without needing to hope on one leg while facing precisely NW.


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 24, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> Thank you for the detailed update.
> 
> I have, but have never liked smoke tubes. I am hoping I can add a split to the hopper with the briquettes and get good smoke flavor without needing to hope on one leg while facing precisely NW.


The Smoke tube experience in a gravity smoker is completely different then what it is like in a pellet smoker.  Very important, don’t put the Smoke tube in the cooking chamber…  put it in the ash bin basket where you would put the wood chunks….  Try your first bbq with wood chunks in the ash bin and see how you like it and then on your second bbq, give the smoke tube a shot.  Either way, the smoke will still go up into the lit charcoals in the charcoal hopper and into the cooking chamber.  The lit coals will clean any impurities out of the smoke from the ash bin and you’ll have tbs/thin blue smoke all day.  If you want a stronger smoke flavor profile, you can use 2 smoke tubes in the ash bin basket.  The smoke tubes do a great a job in protecting the rubber ash bin fan flap from open flames.  Just make sure whichever way you choose, place the wood chunks or smoke tube away from the ash bin fan flap..  and if you’re going to sear anything, remove/dump anything that’s in the ash bin basket first, prior to doing so.  The wood split in the charcoal hopper works as well.  Try, test and experiment and see what works best for you.  Either way, you’ll have a much better bbq smoke experience then you did with your pellet grill …  .02

__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 5, 2022)

Just an update…   While bbqing last night, I shook the charcoal grate to help free up the ash to fall into the ash bin basket.  Little did I know that a few very small pieces of hot charcoal made their way past the fan flap and into the fan housing.  Not Good…  I quickly realized the damage that could’ve been done to the ash bin fan.  Luckily, there was no damage…  This time...  I thought about ordering the LSS Mods 980 Duct Extension for $90.00.  Naw, but maybe in the future though.  I went to the garage and got some metal wire mesh screen and cut it to size and attached it behind the fan flap.  Took all of 10 mins.











Ash bin fan flap and debris damaging the fan problem solved.
__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## tntragan (Apr 8, 2022)

Well after a considerable amount of research and mental back and forth, I pulled the trigger on a new char-griller gravity 980. Picked it up yesterday and stayed up till 10 assembling it. I did the initial burn in tonight and let it cool down  and I'm currently on my second seasoning. Hoping to have it ready for tomorrow to do a double smoked ham. Super excited to see what she can do.


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 9, 2022)

tntragan said:


> Well after a considerable amount of research and mental back and forth, I pulled the trigger on a new char-griller gravity 980. Picked it up yesterday and stayed up till 10 assembling it. I did the initial burn in tonight and let it cool down  and I'm currently on my second seasoning. Hoping to have it ready for tomorrow to do a double smoked ham. Super excited to see what she can do.



Congratulations!!   Do you have a plan on how you’re going to approach your first bbq?   What wood type, charcoal type and brand are you going to use?   FYI.  A little hardwood goes along way…  Don’t over fill the ash bin basket or the charcoal hopper with to much hardwood.  Over filling the charcoal hopper with to much hardwood will cause it to smolder more, resulting in having dirty smoke, especially at low and slow temps.  Put a few hardwood chunks in the ash bin basket and place them on the opposite side, away from the ash bin fan flap.  If you place your wood chunks to close too the ash bin fan flap and once there is ignition of the hardwood chunks, the flames can damage the fan flap.  If you’re going to place some hardwood chunks in the charcoal hopper, make sure the first load of charcoal and hardwood placed in the charcoal hopper has complete ignition and there’s no billowing white smoke present.  I use a chimney starter to light my charcoal and I place a couple of hardwood chunks in it as well to avoid this.  I wait until the charcoal and hardwood chunks are producing tbs smoke, then I dump it into the charcoal hopper.  I fill 2 chimney starter loads into the charcoal hopper and top off rest with unlit charcoal and a couple more hardwood chunks mixed in.  If you’re going to start your CG 980 as recommended by the owners manual, wait 20 or so minutes, once your set temp is reached and or until you see light white smoke to tbs/thin blue smoke coming out of the exhaust opening.  A “little”light white smoke is ok, but smoldering, thick white smoke is never ok.  .02. Take notes, Good luck and post back how everything turns out.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## tntragan (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks RC for all the great info. Just going to do the first smoke with kingsford briquettes and planning to add a few chunks of mesquite to the hopper. I'm a little fearful of putting the wood in the pan with the stories of people burning up their flap. A competition guy on you tube said he likes to wait an hour for everything stabilize before he adds the meat so that is what I'm going to try. I decided to do one more round of seasoning my grates this morning before my first cook. I'll post some pics of my ham after she's lookin good. Providing she looks good.  Haha.


----------



## tntragan (Apr 9, 2022)

Has anyone here tested the accuracy of the meat probes that comes with the grill? I'm planning to use the factory probe and also an independent probe that has been reliable for me in the past for my first smoke. Also has anyone come up with a clever way to get a rack over the top of your food so I can place my fat trimming over the top of my ham? That's one of the things I didn't like about the barrel style smoker was the vertical clearance.


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 9, 2022)

tntragan said:


> Has anyone here tested the accuracy of the meat probes that comes with the grill? I'm planning to use the factory probe and also an independent probe that has been reliable for me in the past for my first smoke. Also has anyone come up with a clever way to get a rack over the top of your food so I can place my fat trimming over the top of my ham? That's one of the things I didn't like about the barrel style smoker was the vertical clearance.



Yes, if you’re firing up the charcoal as recommended in the owners manual and depending on the charcoal type being used.  Wait 20 or so minutes if you’re using lump charcoal or about an hour if you’re using charcoal briquettes. 
If you’re going to use a chimney starter and you follow the steps that I mentioned in post # 83, then your wait time is much less.  Do the steps you feel most comfortable with.
As for the top rack/shelf question, LSS Mods has a top rack extension mod available for the CG 980 on their website for about $100.00 that’s worth checking out.  To give my CG 980 some much needed upper level cooking space, I use a Traeger Smoke Shelf that I had from my pellet grill.  I removed/cut off the lower shelf and just use the top shelf.  The top shelf is almost the length and width of the cooking chamber.  Specs FEATURES

Adds 360 sq. in. of smoking surface to your grill
30.25" L x 7.5" H x 11.5" D






Cost all of $50.00.  .02..

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 9, 2022)

FYI.  For some valuable info and tips that you won’t find anywhere else about the CG 980, read postings #57 through #83. There’s great help and support from the members here as well.  Good luck.

__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## tntragan (Apr 9, 2022)

Well here is what I came up with for this smoke. Haha. Very jury rigged but I'm hoping it works. Doesn't fit perfectly but it's going to have to do. I'm not a fan of the lower height of the barrel smoker coming from a vertical smoker. It's going to take some adjusting of my thinking.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 9, 2022)

Looks doable.  Necessity is the Mother of Invention, right?


----------



## tntragan (Apr 10, 2022)

Cook turned out good. I got a little carried away with the smoke so next time I will not add so much wood. The smoker itself worked perfectly. Did everything as expected with ease. I just need to get the timing and amount of smoke dialed in and I'll be smokin like a pro.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 10, 2022)

Looks delicious.  Everything worked correctly.  Nice work.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes sir that's a fine-looking ham! Great job

Keith


----------



## tntragan (Apr 10, 2022)

Thanks Keith and MJB.

FYI: Just did a temperature check on my meat probe that came with the char-griller. First I tested my reliable remote thermometer that I've been using for years and it was dead on with the boiling water test. I then took the water out to my grill and measured the meat probe side by side with the proven thermometer and it was within 1-2 degrees. I was really happy with that. Couldn't check the internal cooking chamber thermometer as it is attached to the wall. Not sure if all their units are consistent, but mine seems to be a good one.


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 18, 2022)

My latest mod for my CG 980… After kinda going back and forth about getting the air duct extension from LSS Mods, I just decided to put a metal wire mesh screen to cover the entire opening of the ash bin air duct.  I also trimmed about a 1/2 inch off the base of the rubber fan flap.  The fan flap is still able to move freely and function as designed and now there’s 2 metal wire mesh screens to protect the fan flap from open flames and to also prevent any charcoal or embers from entering and damaging the ash bin fan.  




















Hopefully this will prevent/solve any ash bin fan and fan flap damage in the future.  .02
__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 18, 2022)

Looks like a nice mod  RC and hopefully will prevent problems! Sounds like that's the main failure on the 980.

Keith


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 18, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Looks like a nice mod  RC and hopefully will prevent problems! Sounds like that's the main failure on the 980.
> 
> Keith



I hope so…  I think I probably did a million mods it seems on my pellet grill..  lol. The main two were the SD smoke generator and the smoke basket.  For the CG 980, it’s been mainly preventive maintenance modifications.  The ash bin fan flap issue though, is something Char-Griller should seriously take into account and address sooner rather then later.  .02..  Summer bbqing season is just around the corner.  Overall though, I’m very happy with the CG 980.  I was mainly using it as a smoker, but now I feel more comfortable using its grilling and searing capabilities.  This fix/mod should solve the fan flap burning/issue and prevent charcoals/embers from damaging the ash bin fan.  A $10.00 mod that took all of 10-15 mins to complete.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## tntragan (Apr 22, 2022)

Did some burgers on the cg 980 last night. Wife said it was the best burgers I've ever done. I used royal oak lump charcoal and they were quite tasty. Seemed like the lump had a really clean burn and gave some extra flavor. I didn't add any wood. I had that sucker turned all the way up to 700 and there were parts that were glowing red. Scared me a little Even with the extreme heat it is still not doing a great job on the searing. Just not the same as direct heat I guess. Still, I love the grill. I was a little concerned about burning that flap up with that high heat but it survived. It's a little curled up on one corner. What temps are you guys cooking at when searing burgers and steaks on your gravity feeds?


----------



## chemisti (May 27, 2022)

My review and experience with the Char Griller 980.

*Me: 
DISCLAIMER:  I have no affiliation with any company, no YouTube channel, and get nothing from links in this review.  I include them to help others find equipment and mods that work for me! *
Gas grill guy of 25 years.  Bought Camp Chef Woodwind pellet grill 7 years ago - first foray into "smoking" and currently don't own a gas grill.  Still own the Camp Chef and have had no problems with it.  Also own a Charbroil Kammander kamado style grill (about 4 years - discontinued for unknown reasons - too bad because it is IMHO a great grill).  I have also used a Masterbuilt Propane cabinet smoker (cheap, poorly designed with poor results, now in a landfill), and a Charbroil Big Easy (owned prior to purchase of pellet grill approx 10 years ago).  Over the 7 years, I estimate 8 - 9 smoked turkeys, 80 chickens, 150 batches of wings, 7 briskets, 4 beef ribs, 80 pork ribs, 3 pork butts, and maybe 400 steaks, burgers, brats, and dogs (number of cooks, not qty of meat) using all three of my smokers.  I make my own rubs and use purchased rubs.  Dedicated YouTube grilling/smoking follower and have tried many things that I have seen online - awesome because I don't come from a "smoking" family and have had to learn on the fly.
That being said - I have no experience (yet) with drum smokers, stick-burners, professional cabinet smokers, "Old Smokeys", and a host of other ways to smoke/grill/barbeque.  I am no expert.  I do, however, use my stuff very frequently and have tried to become a true student of the craft.  My newest addition is on its way -  a *PIT BOSS 4-BURNER ULTIMATE LIFT-OFF GRIDDLE*
*My wife and I live on our patio and cook more outside than in!

Experience with 980:  *
Owned the 980 since February.
I have a battery power mod which is an "ease of use" addition (lasts multiple cooks, something like 30 - 40 hrs estimated between charges):
      I have also installed the LSS Duct Extension:
https://www.lss-mods.com/product_details.phtml/980_duct_extension
I also replaced the flapper as a preventative action - homemade from an Amazon silicone sheet.  Old flapper was in decent condition.  This was added to prevent _potential _problems.
I have also added (Tom Horsman style) thermometers to the lid.

*My overall impressions:  My favorite grill to smoke on. * *Best combination of ease-of-use, capacity, and taste that I have used or know about (for the money)*. I have used wood mixed with charcoal and chunks in the ash pan.  I typically use B&B lump or briquettes, but have tried the cheap Walmart and Kroger briquettes with success. I have cooked anywhere from 225 - 650.  I run foil on the heat deflector with the slits cut and use plastic and metal putty knives to clean the inside.  I find cleaning to be similar to my pellet grill - maybe slightly easier.  Any problems with the equipment (other than the app) have been user induced.
I like the heat distribution and find it to be pretty good.  I use hot-spots to my advantage when I can and typically cook on the left 2/3 of the grill.  Thicker things or things I want to cook faster in hot spots.
I prefer chunks in the ash pan because it allows me to change woods quickly and easily.  I always position them against the left side of the ash pan in an effort to avoid fan/flapper issues, sometimes fist-sized chunks.  So far, absolutely no issues.
I would estimate that it is 90% as set-it-and-forget it as my pellet grill.  I have done an overnight brisket (when app was working with alarms set AND a backup wireless thermometer was also in use.)  *But, I feel for the slight degradation of easy-use, IMHO you get far superior flavor, bark, etc.*
I have reverse-seared Ribeye steaks multiple times and the grill did well.  However, I have now decided that I am pretty much going to use this grill to run in the 225 - 400 degree range with perhaps an occasional high-temp burn-off.  My logic:  I find that I can grill burgers, brats, steaks, and chops just as easy on my kamado or something like a Weber Kettle - maybe slightly easier.  Even though the 980 is well-built, I would like to preserve it's useful life for smoking/roasting and use a cheaper and easier to replace option for grilling.  Just my opinion, and I'm sure that there are others who feel differently.  _(I have the advantage of a very large patio with the freedom to have multiple outside cookers.  Might feel differently if I was cramped for space.)_
*Pros:  *
Easy to use
Overall build quality
Capacity
Flavor and bark

*Cons:*
App - enjoyed it while it worked.  Already documented everywhere that wireless doesn't help much unless you stay on your own WIFI network (unlike many other cooker apps with internet data storage and "access from anywhere" functionality).  Seems like they felt that "Everybody has an app.  We need an app" without true commitment to its quality.  My app currently is not working at all.  Noticed that Android update was pushed out after introduction of the Auto Kamado and suspect that the controller hardware is identical to the 980 with different firmware, the inclusion of the new model broke my app.  Reported to Char Griller.
Temp Accuracy - My unit seems to run cooler than the controller indicates.  Not a big deal to me as I easily adjust and run the cooker at the "real" temp I want.  I have unscientifically messed with different fuels and vent settings to no avail.
Upper rack:  Really think that they could've done a better job on both the design and functionality.

*Long-term Questions:*
a.  Will they improve the app and make it a pro rather than a con?
b.  Durability - so far my only real concern is the fire box.  Sometimes hard to put the "fire snuffer" into its slot.  Feel like it is a better design than the masterbuilt and as long as one can eventually buy a replacement firebox/chute, I am OK with it.  I just hope it lasts.
c.  Please make the upper rack useful!

These are my overall thoughts.  I would purchase again without hesitation.  If Char Griller does a V2, I hope they address the cons.

JEFF W in McKinney, TX


----------



## RCAlan (May 29, 2022)

Just received the new CG 980 app update….   Wow…. What a mess.  Hey, maybe it’s just me and my smoker, I don’t know.  While the smokers temps seem to be running more stable at the moment…   The temp probs are 10* degrees different from what’s on the smokers controller and what’s showing up on the app.  Also, the timer is completely non functional now.  Set the timer, push confirm and nothing.  It automatically goes back to 00-00.  Never had that problem before with the old app.  Lastly…. Before, I could connect to both WiFi and Bluetooth at the same time with the previous app.  Now, It’ll only connect to one or the other, but not both at the same time.  If I’m not within 5 feet of the smoker, the WiFi or Bluetooth will disconnect on its own.  Also, the new app update does not save/store your WiFi password, so you’ll have to re-enter it every time you open the app and every time there is a disconnection during a bbq/cook.  Smh..  I had to reconnect at least 10 times during my first bbq with the new update.  Previously, I could go next door and still had WiFi and Bluetooth connection…. Now, if I’m more then 5 feet of the smoker, all connections are lost.  I like this smoker a lot, but the new app update and firmware are garbage.  I wonder if it’s an IPhone issue.  Smh.  It’s frustrating to fight with a bug infested app that has no range of operation and the contents of the app doesn’t work…. and a smoker that still likes to run at temps 50*-100* over its set point.  These are things that tech support/app designers should have gotten right before releasing this flawed update.  I’m being nice.  Still monitoring the CG 980’s temps. “Update”..  After 2 hours of stable temps, the CG 980 started reverting back to its old ways, with the temps steadily rising.   My last 4 bbq’s with the previous app and smoker have been a fight to keep the smokers temps within 100* degrees of the set temp and the problem continues.  The 980 is less then a year old.   I thought I knew this smoker.  CharGriller really needs to do a thorough controller firmware update and completely redo the app update ASAP...   As you can tell, I’m very frustrated.  CharGriller, don’t just push an update out the door before Memorial Day and then take the weekend off.  smh.  If it’s not broken, don’t fix it and don’t release a fix that causes more problems and headaches then before.  02.  I wish there was a way to reinstall the previous app, but you can’t….  If the app doesn’t work, then the smoker is a headache and a pain to use.  Luckily, I still have the Pellet Pro Austin XL in the arsenal..  Wow and I almost sold it too.  Glad I didn’t…

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## G8trwood (May 30, 2022)

Man oh man. I still haven’t pulled the cord and purchased as their enough tales of the crypt out there to bring me pause.  My old pellet is at least reliable.  I wish they were all   A little bit bigger and came with better controls. Needing to swap to a fireboard or Auber (reading other forums) to make it functional is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## RCAlan (May 30, 2022)

The Pellet Pro Austin XL still works and I can Set-it and Forget-it once it’s prepped. I was a big fan of the CG 980 because of the bbq it can produce. It’s just frustrating when a company uses a second tiered app designer to push through a garbage app update.  I just checked the reviews in the Apple App Store…Out of about 27 reviews, the app gets 1 Star…. and everyone is reporting exactly what I’m dealing with.  The new update app is complete Garbage!!!  There is no way they did any quality control or testing to ensure the app functioned properly. This app update is completely different from the original app. Only the colors used in the app are the same.. If there was away to delete this app and reinstall the original, I would in a heartbeat.. but that’s not possible. This smoker is going to be untouched and unused until CharGriller can get the original app designers to release an update to fix this garbage of an app. Any potential CG 980 buyers on the fence…. I would wait until there is a proven functional fix that addresses all the malfunctions that this current app update is causing. .02

__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## tntragan (May 30, 2022)

RCAlan said:


> The Pellet Pro Austin XL still works and I can Set-it and Forget-it once it’s prepped. I was a big fan of the CG 980 because of the bbq it can produce. It’s just frustrating when a company uses a second tiered app designer to push through a garbage app update.  I just checked the reviews in the Apple App Store…Out of about 27 reviews, the app gets 1 Star…. and everyone is reporting exactly what I’m dealing with.  The new update app is complete Garbage!!!  There is no way they did any quality control or testing to ensure the app functioned properly. This app update is completely different from the original app. Only the colors used in the app are the same.. If there was away to delete this app and reinstall the original, I would in a heartbeat.. but that’s not possible. This smoker is going to be untouched and unused until CharGriller can get the original app designers to release an update to fix this garbage of an app. Any potential CG 980 buyers on the fence…. I would wait until there is a proven functional fix that addresses all the malfunctions that this current app update is causing. .02
> 
> __________________
> 
> Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


That stinks your having so many issues with the new app. I'm cooking on mine right now and I did a brisket earlier that I started Friday night and went into Saturday and mine worked fine. The only issue I had was that I didn't know they had updated it and i couldn't connect to the old app. I uninstalled the old app and reinstalled the new one and then i realized it was different. I'm not having any connection issues, i can be any where in my house and I'm connected. I haven't tried the timer but i don't have to reconnect or reenter the password. My temperature reading on the app only lags about a couple degrees at most. I'm thinking your right about the apple app being the problem. I'm on android.
I did burn up my flap about a month ago, so I had to get a new flap and I went ahead and bought the Lss mod for the fan extension. Working great since I got that fixed.

Tom


----------



## G8trwood (May 30, 2022)

Did you try deleting and reinstalling the app while standing rooftop on one foot?


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 13, 2022)

Just wanted to update..  Char-Griller, after hearing from so many unhappy customers and reading posts online, has reposted the original Char-Griller Gravity app for users to download and it’s available on the Apple App Store.  Hopefully there won’t be a lot of confusion, as the garbage app is still available in the Apple App Store as well.  That app even has a CG 980 picture posted in it..  Could be very confusing for some…   FYI…  The reposted/working app is posted as “Char-Griller Gravity” in the Apple App Store and it doesn’t have any ratings/reviews yet.  The garbage app has a 1 star rating after about 58 plus reviews .02

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 5, 2022)

I was just checking out some of postings on the Facebook Char-Griller 980 page.  I don’t do Facebook or social media sites like that.  That’s just me…  but one of postings had someone dealing with wild temp spikes on  their CG 980.  I too had the same exact issue and wanted to share what solved the temp spike problem here, as there are many CG 980 users dealing with this and CG Customer Service doesn’t seem to have a fix for it at the moment.  
1.  First, do a thorough inspection of your smoker and seal any possible air leaks on and around the charcoal hopper and charcoal hopper fan.

Some CG 980 users are using the heat baffle to block and control the excessive heat spikes, but using the heat baffle that way can cause more damage and issues down the road.
What has worked for me, is I installed a large water pan and use it as a heat sink and a meat tenderizer.   The dimensions of the water pan are 17-1/2 inches in length, 13 inches in width and 2 inches in depth.  For the water pan to fit, I had to remove the heat tent.  Is it a perfect fit?  No, but it gets the job done.  I fill the water pan about 80% full of cold water and just add more as the water evaporates during the course of a bbq.
Before adding the water pan, the CG 980’s temp would spike up over 100*-150* degrees over the set temp.  Now, the temp stays dialed in within 5*-10* degrees all day.  I just did a 8 hour bbq in a hot 105* degree breezy day and no temp spike problems at all.  When I first got the CG 980, I didn’t have any temp spikes, so this tells me it’s due to wear and tear.  I tried sealing off everything I could and still the same problem.  Not until I added the water pan did the temp spikes get resolved.  
I know this is CharGrillers first Gravity Feed Smoker….  Hopefully they’re listening to their customers complaints and are working on a better quality product with Gen. 2 whenever that gets released.  The WiFi/Bluetooth App is terrible, the Fan flap melting issues and the temp spikes problems really needs to be addressed.  It’s not impossible, it just comes down to better quality control and better quality materials used in production.    .02.   I hope the water pan tip/mod helps those who are dealing with the temp spike issue and good luck.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## Cody_Mack (Sep 7, 2022)

Could the temp swings be caused by a bad grill probe; the one connected to the controller? I had a similar issue in my pellet grill; the probe was indicating 30-40 degrees higher than actual. Replaced the probe and all is well.

Rick


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 8, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Could the temp swings be caused by a bad grill probe; the one connected to the controller? I had a similar issue in my pellet grill; the probe was indicating 30-40 degrees higher than actual. Replaced the probe and all is well.
> 
> Rick


Unfortunately, there’s quite a few things that are causing the temp spike problem...   It’s always wise to do a thorough inspection of everything to eliminate all the possibilities.  The most common cause for the temp spikes on the CharGriller GF Smoker, is there’s to much air getting into the charcoal hopper.  It’s either a bad seal and or a leak/opening near the charcoal bed in the charcoal hopper.  I’ve verified the temp spikes myself on my CG 980 with a separate temp thermometer.  I’ve tried to tighten up all the bolts on the charcoal hopper and the charcoal hopper fan housing and that didn’t work.  I tried putting aluminum foil in where the shutter blade goes in and that didn’t work.  I also sealed up everything that look like it could possibly feed extra air to the charcoal hopper…  No luck.  Putting in the heat baffle blade does help, but going that route may cause more problems down the road.  For me, adding the water pan has really help in taming the temp spikes.  It seems to be a good band-Aid in the meantime, until I can finally find the cause of the temp spikes.   .02



__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## DinnerIsComing (Dec 1, 2022)

RCAlan said:


> What has worked for me, is I installed a large water pan and use it as a heat sink and a meat tenderizer. The dimensions of the water pan are 17-1/2 inches in length, 13 inches in width and 2 inches in depth. For the water pan to fit, I had to remove the heat tent. Is it a perfect fit? No, but it gets the job done. I fill the water pan about 80% full of cold water and just add more as the water evaporates during the course of a bbq.


Hey, 
R
 RCAlan
 ...do you have any pictures of this modification you did? I read it, but I'm getting it.


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 1, 2022)

DinnerIsComing said:


> Hey,
> R
> RCAlan
> ...do you have any pictures of this modification you did? I read it, but I'm getting it.



I don’t have a picture of the water pan installed below the main cooking grate at the moment, but you can place one on top of the main cooking grate if you have one and fill it with water.  The water is great heat sink and will help tame the temp spikes.  A couple of other options you can try to help solve the temp spikes are..

Use a high temp zip tie and close the fan door to about 75%-80% closed.  Doing this will help prevent excessive air from feeding the fuel/charcoal in the charcoal hopper.
Place some aluminum foil in the small opening of the Fire Channel on the side near the temp probe.  Does this actually work?  I’m not sure, but I’ve read that it does.
Use an independent grill thermometer to verify the grills temp is accurate.
The main causes of the temp spikes is excessive air feeding the charcoal and or the grill’s thermometer is dirty or faulty.  

Give these tips a shot and post back.  Good luck.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## negolien (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## RCAlan (Dec 2, 2022)

Dimensions stated in post# 105…  











Double screened fan opening to prevent fan flap and fan motor damage…  Temp swing problem solved.






__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## DinnerIsComing (Dec 2, 2022)

R
 RCAlan


...ok, _now_ I understand what you did! I'm a visual kind of guy and I couldn't picture it all in my head. Makes sense now... Thanks!

And that pan doesn't topple over in the middle of a cook?

I installed an after-market modification for the fan. It's an additional barrier between the heat source and the flap. So far, no complaints about it. If you're interested, here's the link (there's a video there as well). I've mentioned this to others -- $100 expense was worth the extra peace of mind.

BTW, I'm jealous of the black hood. I'm assuming you painted it yourself, as well as the added the thermometers?


----------

